

Automatic cloud-based image improvements and effects - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/automatic_cloud_based_image_improvements_and_effects

======
nadavs
This blog post introduces Cloudinary's image improvement filters and effects.
With these new capabilities, you can embed better looking images in your
websites and mobile apps with ease. You can also mix and match multiple
improvement filters together to create "artistic" results. Ruby on Rails, PHP,
Django and .NET sample code included.

